

How Search Will Affect Programming Language Design - rgrieselhuber
http://ginzametrics.com/how-search-affects-language-design.html

======
catechu
Biggest impact I've found which is not directly discussed in the OP: A great
package repository (e.g. CPAN) can outweigh quirks in language design (e.g.
Perl spaghetti code).

It seems to me that TeX did the best job of winning at both -- over three
decades, at that!

------
bdon
Great post! Check out this video of a research project at Stanford that
integrates web search into an IDE:
<http://hci.stanford.edu/publications/paper.php?id=138>

~~~
DanI-S
That's awesome, although it'd be cooler if the information appeared on a
separate screen rather than obscuring the text editor.

------
tluyben2
I find this rather scary; most 'programmers' under 20 I know 'learned'
programming like this. I mean; most PHP programmers you'll encounter on the
web only know how to combine snippets; they don't think for 1 minute, they
just search everything they need, copy/paste, change a bit. And what is
frightening that actually quite large sites are made like that. And this
practice gaining popularity too.

------
protomyth
Before I clicked I took the article literally and though "someone wrote and
article on how to name your programming language so it turns up in google
first. SEO for Languages or Go is a bad name"

